# Island Bed AutoTrail Imala 732



## DrPAM (19 d ago)

I am new to this forum, but have recently bought a second hand (2018 -18 plate) AutoTrail Imala 732. There is no manual (searching for one on-line leads to Imala/Tribute) and I have yet to find out how to raise the island bed frame so that is possible to access the under-bed locker from within the motorhome I can't find any video on-line showing how to do this, but it must be possible, I believe. If not, accessing the Combi boiler will be very difficult. If you know how to do this I would very much appreciate your advice.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Welcome DrPam. Did you actually have a look at the manual you came across? I can't imagine there would be too many ways of raising the island bed in a MH!


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi and welcome

I'm not sure on your specific model but we have an Auto-Trail Comanche with a fixed bed and to raise the bed all you do is get your hand under the mattress; grasp the slats underneath and pull it (the base) upwards. It has a ratchet system as a retainer so will stay up at any height safely once engaged. Once it as come clear of the fixed base, you can get your hands under it and push it up which is quiet easy then. To put it down it has to be fully lifted up to get to the end of the ratchet, before it can be lowered right down.


----------



## DrPAM (19 d ago)

jiwawa said:


> Welcome DrPam. Did you actually have a look at the manual you came across? I can't imagine there would be too many ways of raising the island bed in a MH!





GMJ said:


> Hi and welcome
> 
> I'm not sure on your specific model but we have an Auto-Trail Comanche with a fixed bed and to raise the bed all you do is get your hand under the mattress; grasp the slats underneath and pull it (the base) upwards. It has a ratchet system as a retainer so will stay up at any height safely once engaged. Once it as come clear of the fixed base, you can get your hands under it and push it up which is quiet easy then. To put it down it has to be fully lifted up to get to the end of the ratchet, before it can be lowered right down.


Thanks very much. Will definitely try this but had not wanted to possibly damage the bed. It has a hinged part near the head for 'day time use', which means the base slides forward and back and goes up and down at the head by about a foot. I thought it could pivot up from this hinged part, but does not seem to.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

That seems a bit posher than our standard fixed bed which just stay there. The mattress is 'hinged' towards the head, so the bed can be lifted from the front.


----------



## DrPAM (19 d ago)

GMJ said:


> That seems a bit posher than our standard fixed bed which just stay there. The mattress is 'hinged' towards the head, so the bed can be lifted from the front.


 'Day time use' (that is what the online videos say) means the bed can be pushed back so that it is possible to get access all around it, as it is a transverse island bed. We have a hinged mattress as well. I think our model is what the videos say is the 'the entry level luxury model'! I am not certain what that means though! Thanks for your suggestions!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Mmm, does that mean that to have access all round, it has to have the head raised? So you still have to clamber over the other during the night? Seems odd! 

Hope Graham's instructions work for you!


----------



## DrPAM (19 d ago)

jiwawa said:


> Mmm, does that mean that to have access all round, it has to have the head raised? So you still have to clamber over the other during the night? Seems odd!
> 
> Hope Graham's instructions work for you!


Thanks for your response. No the space is small but can get round OK when bed base flat. It seems an issue with other transverse island beds though, as have seen the same design on a Bailey. It also means easier access to the storage area under the bed foot which is not in the compartment under the top end of the base. The aim of the transverse bed is to make the MH shorter (at least in theory). Unfortunately the Imala/Tribute manual has nothing about beds at all as far as I can see! The Tribute seems to have a U-shaped rear lounge converting to a bed, from photos in the manual, not a transverse bed. However, for our Imala, I think there has to be a release lever to pull the whole frame up but cannot locate it.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I‘ve been searching YouTube, they show the bed, but not how to raise it. Ring AutoTrail and ask them what the secret is.


----------



## DrPAM (19 d ago)

Thanks very much Jan. I sent Autotrail a message last week but no reply and just phoned them and they reopen next year (January 3rd)!


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

You could try the Autotrail owners club if you can't find an answer before then...






AUTO-TRAIL OWNERS' CLUB


AUTO-TRAIL OWNERS' CLUB (ATOC) is a club for owners of Auto-Trail and Tribute motorhomes




www.atocuk.com


----------



## DrPAM (19 d ago)

GMJ said:


> You could try the Autotrail owners club if you can't find an answer before then...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





GMJ said:


> You could try the Autotrail owners club if you can't find an answer before then...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks very much - yes that's a good idea! Having not had an Autotrail before I had not thought of this. Yes my reason for wanting a fairly swift reply is that my Combi boiler is in a separate boxed-in compartment (from the part that is accessible from the outside) under the bed, has a fault and I am meant to be going away next week!


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

oh dear - best get on it then  

Please let us know how you get on.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Perhaps you could detail the fault. Sometimes it's nothing to do with the boiler itself but with the electrics not under the bed at all. If you do, beat start a new thread with a relevant title. Good luck!


----------



## DrPAM (19 d ago)

jiwawa said:


> Perhaps you could detail the fault. Sometimes it's nothing to do with the boiler itself but with the electrics not under the bed at all. If you do, beat start a new thread with a relevant title. Good luck!


Thanks for all who contacted me re accessing my Truma Combii under my island bed. At least one person said let us know how you got on. I have had the Combi fault repaired - I needed a new 12v terminal connector on the circuit board on the Combi plus a fuse on the Combi, plus a fuse on the main fuse board. Does not sound very expensive, but it was! The main reason was the 5 hours of labour which included removing the bed base! Before the repair, I phoned Autotrail on Tuesday this week posed my question and this was passed on to the technical team, but no reply so far and Autotrail are not open on Fridays!. I phoned Brownhills on Tuesday (they thought it lifted) and then went to my local dealer Simpsons in Yarmouth, who thought it probably did not lift. My repairer said as far as he could tell the bed base does not lift up (despite several online videos saying it does but not showing how) but has to be taken out! Removal and reinstalling the bed took at least two hours - nearly half my labour bill! I hope I don't have another Combi problem soon!


----------



## DrPAM (19 d ago)

Thanks for all who contacted me re accessing my Truma Combii under my island bed. At least one person said let us know how you got on. I have had the Combi fault repaired - I needed a new 12v terminal connector on the circuit board on the Combi plus a fuse on the Combi, plus a fuse on the main fuse board. Does not sound very expensive, but it was! The main reason was the 5 hours of labour which included removing the bed base! Before the repair, I phoned Autotrail on Tuesday this week posed my question and this was passed on to the technical team, but no reply so far and Autotrail are not open on Fridays!. I phoned Brownhills on Tuesday (they thought it lifted) and then went to my local dealer Simpsons in Yarmouth, who thought it probably did not lift. My repairer said as far as he could tell the bed base does not lift up (despite several online videos saying it does but not showing how) but has to be taken out! Removal and reinstalling the bed took at least two hours - nearly half my labour bill! I hope I don't have another Combi problem soon!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Glad you're sorted Pam. Seems a pretty poor design 🙁 I presume if indeed there *was* a mechanism to lift the bed, the engineer would have discovered that when he dismantled it.


----------



## DrPAM (19 d ago)

I think you are correct, although it would be good to hear directly from Autotrail for confirmation!


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Give them another ring as they are open now. Make sure to have your Build Number handy as they are bound to ask for it.


----------



## DrPAM (19 d ago)

GMJ said:


> Give them another ring as they are open now. Make sure to have your Build Number handy as they are bound to ask for it.


Thanks but they are only open Monday to Thursday 8-5 - that is what the recorded message says!


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

When I said "now" I meant now as in after the Xmas break..not now as in Saturday


----------



## DrPAM (19 d ago)

GMJ said:


> When I said "now" I meant now as in after the Xmas break..not now as in Saturday


Thanks. They actually reopened on January 3rd and I spoke to them then and they were to get back to me within 72 hours, (actually I was told it would be probably 24 hours) but they haven't!


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I'd try again if it were me and you want an answer.

It's not good service I know but needs must...


----------



## DrPAM (19 d ago)

GMJ said:


> I'd try again if it were me and you want an answer.
> 
> It's not good service I know but needs must...


Thanks. Yes I was trying again yesterday, as the 72 hours were up, which is when I found they are not open on Fridays! I will phone again on Monday, but I have had to have the work done as going away later next week.


----------



## DrPAM (19 d ago)

I have contacted Autotrail this morning and they confirmed the bed frame does not lift, but has to be unscrewed and unbolted. So, I am glad I did not try the 'brute force' approach, but so much for the on-line videos that suggest 'easy access, from inside the vehicle, under bed storage'! Thanks all who have responded!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

How very odd Pam! Is there storage under the bed - if so, can you access externally?


----------



## DrPAM (19 d ago)

Yes, there is a storage compartment and this can be accessed from the outside, but not the compartment under the bed with the Truma Combi in it as there is vertical wooden panel between the two compartments. Even if it was one large compartment, it would still not be possible to access the Combi from the outside, to repair it.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

DrPAM said:


> Yes, there is a storage compartment and this can be accessed from the outside, but not the compartment under the bed with the Truma Combi in it as there is vertical wooden panel between the two compartments.


Did you take any photos whilst the bed was removed?


----------



## DrPAM (19 d ago)

Unfortunately I was not there then as I left the vehicle with my repairer and did not know at what time he would start work on it.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Glad you got it sorted anyway. Where are you off to?


----------



## DrPAM (19 d ago)

We were planning to go to Portugal, but both of us caught COVID over the Christmas/New Year period and as we are not fully recovered, have decided reluctantly in the last couple of days that a 4 day driving journey is not a good idea at the moment so have postponed until around Easter.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

..and are you a Dr?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yup, we had to cancel our usual 3 winter months in Algarve again this year for medical reasons. Sad but just hope for next year.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

DrPAM said:


> We were planning to go to Portugal, but both of us caught COVID over the Christmas/New Year period and as we are not fully recovered, have decided reluctantly in the last couple of days that a 4 day driving journey is not a good idea at the moment so have postponed until around Easter.


Poor you! I was in Portugal last October when I took covid. I'd say I'm 95% back to normal.


----------



## DrPAM (19 d ago)

jiwawa said:


> Poor you! I was in Portugal last October when I took covid. I'd say I'm 95% back to normal.


It seems to take a long time to recover and I think the older you are the longer it takes!


----------

